# T8 Lighting up for renewal



## Aeropars (14 Apr 2008)

So my bulbs are up for renewal and I've heard a lot of people going for non-specific bulbs saving a packet! 

What types of T8's should I be looking at? I've seen Growlux but they appear to be about the same price as a normal aquarium tube. I'm after 4 T8s (30w) and I'm currently using 2 daylight, 2 triphos type bulbs from Interpet. I'm not too bothered about the type as long as good colour rendition is given.

I've seen people mention lampspecs.co.uk but their shipping works out at nealy a tenner so unless you bulk but its not that cost efficient.

All help welcome!


----------



## ceg4048 (14 Apr 2008)

Lee,
      Have a look at James' sticky in the Lighting section: viewtopic.php?f=50&t=555
 You'll be able to see the differences in the color casts for the different bulbs.

A casual glance at the price lists show that Interpet 36inch T8 tubes run about 13 quid apiece. If you are a supercheapskate and can live with a green color cast you can get the cool white office bulbs for 2.5 quid apiece from lampspecs. The lampspecs Grolux are about 8 quid each. Their GE "feshwater" 5000k lamps are 5.50 each and their "saltwater blue" are 7.45. Therefore, even with the shipping charge it's a wash for the "designer" bulbs and a no-brainer for the cool whites (although you might get these even cheaper at B&Q).

Cheers,


----------



## Ed Seeley (14 Apr 2008)

It won't save you any money, but I've just replaced my 24" T8s with some T6s from AE.  They use the same ballasts and fittings, you just need a smaller rubber washer in the end to seal them up.  They are supposed to be a lot brighter than T8s and they certainly seem so so far.


----------



## Aeropars (14 Apr 2008)

The T6's are a bit too much for me at the moment with the overhaul of the coldwater tank pending as well.


I've always gone for daylight bulbs really at 6500k, I notice that James uses some 8000k as well. Is it worth getting a mix as I expect the colour spectrum to be more broad in the region of what the plants want.

are there any particular ones you should suggest? I was thinking about the standard daylight bulbs thinking they would be just as good but perhaps i'm getting confused on that one.


----------



## Ed Seeley (14 Apr 2008)

Have you read James's thread on the bulbs that Clive referred to?  He has pictures of the colour renditions of various different bulbs.  It might give an idea of what colour temperature to aim for.  The T6s I've just put on my tank are rated at 11.000K and are a little blue for my liking really, but ok with the daylight plus tube too.  The plants won't care though, this is all for your eyes benefit really.


----------



## Aeropars (14 Apr 2008)

I have read it indeed and I know which i'd prefer if I can get them.

I question really is about the differences between a 2 quid bulb like this: http://www.lampspecs.co.uk/Light-Bulbs- ... t-Sylvania

and a more expensive bulblike this: http://www.lampspecs.co.uk/Light-Bulbs- ... att-Grolux

I expect out of those two there would be different colour temperatures but my interpet daylights are rated 6500k so thats why I'm wondering about the cheap bulbs and the expensive ones. I cant image it to being down to the name?!


----------



## Ed Seeley (14 Apr 2008)

They can be the same colour temperature but they will probably be a different colour rendition.  If it were me though I'd go with the Â£2.30 ones!  I find that you really notice any change in the colour for a few days and then you forget it was ever any different!  Or maybe that's just me and my lousy colour vision (or lack of!!!!).  You could change 4 bulbe for under a tenner!

Brand name always plays a part IMO!


----------



## ceg4048 (14 Apr 2008)

Aeropars said:
			
		

> I have read it indeed and I know which i'd prefer if I can get them.
> 
> I question really is about the differences between a 2 quid bulb like this: http://www.lampspecs.co.uk/Light-Bulbs- ... t-Sylvania
> 
> ...



Umm...yeah, it's basically down to the name, like the difference between ferts or the difference between brands of cotton underwear. Like Pavlov's dog, we've been programmed to respond to a name brand version of reality (AKA The Matrix) where companies realize that the less truth the consumer knows, the more money he/she is likely to spend.

Get the bulbs having the colors that you think make your plants look pretty. If that happens to be the expensive ones then so be it. The plants will disseminate and use whatever photon energy is applied to their photo receptors. They will produce the pigments that absorb the available frequencies. In some cases the pigment production may result in changes to the color appearance of the plant, but that's about it. Growth rates are identical regardless of color temperature or name brand, assuming the intensities are equal.

Cheers,


----------



## Aeropars (14 Apr 2008)

Is that a new development? Last time i really paid attention to the lighting was when i first started out so i've been getting plant bulbs since then. If the 2.50 ones would make the plants grow the same as the more expensive ones then I may as wel get them.


----------



## ceg4048 (14 Apr 2008)

Aeropars said:
			
		

> Is that a new development? Last time i really paid attention to the lighting was when i first started out so i've been getting plant bulbs since then. If the 2.50 ones would make the plants grow the same as the more expensive ones then I may as wel get them.



Hi Lee,
          No, it's not a new development. Quantum physics and photosynthesis has work this way since day 1.   What's new is that we are unplugging you from The Matrix so that you can see the truth. 8) 

Getting "plant" bulbs is like buying designer water. Does Evian taste better than Tesco brand? Is Evian healthier than tap water? Hardly. You pay for the packaging and for the propaganda. Now this is not to say that these various bulbs are useless. As Ed points out, and as shown on James' thread, you can mix and match various combinations, including the cool whites to get the look you want. If you had all cool whites the tank might look garish, but then again you might like it. It's all a matter of taste.

I use CF's but there are no lampsecs CF bulbs in 8000K. My other source of pink bulbs dried up so I have to bite the bullet and pay a premium for the Interpet Triplus CF if I want to add that color component. Since I only use one or two at a time it's not so bad. The pink Triplus does a good job of balancing the yellow/green cast imposed by the daylight bulbs (6500-7000K) so to me it's worth it because I'm looking at the plants so there's no point getting a color I don't like just because it's cheaper.

Try it for yourself though. If you can find a bulb locally at the DIY shop, plug one in and see for yourself what the visual appeal is. If you like it, get more of them and don't look back. If they look horrible, well, they only cost Â£3...

Cheers,


----------



## Aeropars (14 Apr 2008)

Well, thats a pretty eye opening situation! If I had have known that a few years ago, i would have gone T5 instead of power compacts. I didnt like the interpet PC's, i broke too meny to mention and they distorted my juwel lids beyond recognition.

So, the lower the k value the more red it has. the higher, the mor blue it has? I always have a look in B&Q when i'm in but they only have the warm colours in stock. I think i'd need to mix to get the best.


----------



## ceg4048 (14 Apr 2008)

Generally the lower the Kelvin temperature, like below 5000K the more yellowish/orangish. 6000-7000K are a bit more neutral but the plants tend to reflect more green/yellow. They normally refer to this range as "daylight". 8000K is pinkish/purplish and the higher Kelvin values are bluish.

You can mix the warmer ones with the bluer ones to get a better combination. It comes down to taste really.

Cheers,


----------



## Aeropars (15 Apr 2008)

Well, I'm glad of the outcome on this, i'm already skint from the goldfish tank so its a refreshing change that I can get them cheaply.


----------



## Aeropars (17 Apr 2008)

Decided to get myself some of the more expensive bulbs based on james experiements.

I've gone for 2 x 880's with 2 x growlux

for me this looks the best out of all the photo's he's taken as it shows the sidderent shades of greens a lot better as well as giving good reds which should show off the fish nicely.


----------



## Themuleous (18 Apr 2008)

Let us know how you get on with them 

Sam


----------

